

The most ill conceived computer-related stocking filler on Amazon? - william_uk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1441303251

======
bryanlarsen
I would argue that this may be one of the best possible computer-related
stocking fillers. Used religiously this would vastly improve the security of
most users, as explained by the other posters. As well, the conversation it
starts may be even more helpful. Explaining why writing down passwords is
actually a good idea will go a long way towards educating people about the
actual risks of passwords. Maybe you can convince somebody to use a software
password manager instead and they'll use your gift for grocery lists. Either
way, mission accomplished.

------
__alexs
Writing down complex passwords is often better than using simpler ones you can
remember. Especially if it reduces password reuse.

The probability of your home or work place getting burgled is probably lower
than the chance of the N random websites you have passwords for getting hacked
or burgled.

~~~
macavity23
True, and furthermore, the probability of getting burgled by someone _who
gives a crap about your passwords_ is pretty much zero. There is very little
overlap between the sets 'burglars' and 'identity thieves'.

~~~
objclxt
More to the point, once you take the label off it's just a black bound book.
How many burglars are taking boxes of books out of houses? Unless you're the
owner of a rare book collection, probably very few.

------
jaachan
A list of passwords written down is a whole lot more secure than a single
really simple passwords used on each site. And if you keep the book as secure
as your car keys, it's as secure as an average user is going to be.

It's more portable that software password managers, though the passwords are
likely to be less secure. Then again, I keep ending up having to narrow down
what characters I can and cannot use in a password after generating them, so
you can't make as much use of that as you'd want. A lot of user will still
just use '1234' everywhere, but for most users it might actually be pretty
good.

On top of that, having a list of accounts makes it easier to cross reference
them when you see a news report about a site's password database being leaked.

------
sturadnidge
I don't think that is ill conceived - I would be much more comfortable giving
non-technical users something like this and telling them to:

a) keep it physically safe

b) use a relatively simple, memorable cipher (e.g substitution)

c) use a different password for each site

... rather than trying to get them to use LastPass or Password Safe or the
like.

A kindle version of this would probably qualify for 'most ill conceived'
however ;)

~~~
limpangel
The problem is that the cover is far from inconspicuous. :)

~~~
davidw
The product description says "Removable label and discreet cover design",
though.

~~~
limpangel
Ah ... didn't see that.

------
commanderkeen08
Alright. Let's take a personal inventory.

Chance of burglary: ???% Chance that one of the 1000 sites you signed up for
gets hacked because they're bad at security: ???% + 1

I'd much rather buy this for my grandparents and have them use 1000 complex
passwords than have them use one password for everything and have them be
screwed when X Service gets hacked.

But let's be serious, this isn't going to get stolen.

------
chris_wot
If it gets stolen, you lose your identity. If you lose it, you can't get
access to your life. Awesome

~~~
fwr
Not everyone's life is on the internet only.

~~~
chris_wot
Not sure what point you are making. This is or recording passwords and
usernames. 95% of passwords will be for online services.

------
tangue
Ok it's more secure against bruteforce hackers at the other end of the world,
but you'd better have nothing to hide to your wife, children and coworkers
with this kind of tool.

~~~
bryanlarsen
That's actually an advantage, IMO. My wife knows the password to my password
manager in case I get incapacitated. I should also put similar instructions in
my will.

